# noooooooooob help inside please



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

Ok so im completly new to nissan my last car was a camaro and i jus picked up a 91 nissan 240sx and im looking for some engine mods where should i start what should i do i know this is prolly asked alot but i read through the first few pages and wasent seeing much so figured it hadent been asked recently any help is apperiated i knw nothing about imports lol


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideways240sx said:


> Ok so im completly new to nissan my last car was a camaro and i jus picked up a 91 nissan 240sx and im looking for some engine mods where should i start what should i do i know this is prolly asked alot but i read through the first few pages and wasent seeing much so figured it hadent been asked recently any help is apperiated i knw nothing about imports lol


first off, its on the first page, with many threads asking the same thing, secondly, your typing is atrocious, and you're a little late hopping on the band wagon arent you?


----------



## Kouki S14 (Dec 24, 2004)

First thing you should do is get a cold air setup and clean out your throttle body.
Get a small brush and some carb cleaner and scrub around the butterfly. You'll be amazed how much difference that makes.
After that you may as well get exhaust. From there on though I would focus on suspension and stiffen it up some so it slides easier.


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

ok well thanks for the nissan help and the grammer lesson

but not knowing anything about nissans i dont know anything about the k377628 or w/e engine swap or an intake for a kj2728k or whatever you call em so i was hoping someone could help me out with what mods i should do and where to find information

the car already has a full 2.5" exhaust with the cat removed so i think the intake and clean the tb will be next


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

the intake wont do much, only make it louder, personally, i would leave the engine alone for now, unless you wanna do a UR underdrive system, and maybe headers, and as far as headers go, hotshot is the best, and most expensive, but definately clean the butterfly, i took come carb cleaner, and sprayed it on there, rubbed it off with my fingers, and it helps a lot, it helps it breathe easier, and the engine since its a 91 will be a KA24DE a dual overhead cam 2.4L inline 4.


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

okt hanks that does help me quite a bit i would liek to set the car up for drift but im also looking for a little more pure speed im going to look into a header is there anyway to remove the govener i relized it tops at 120ish and i lost $25 casue it it today lol


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideways240sx said:


> okt hanks that does help me quite a bit i would liek to set the car up for drift but im also looking for a little more pure speed im going to look into a header is there anyway to remove the govener i relized it tops at 120ish and i lost $25 casue it it today lol


other than getting an ECU re tune, you can always take the tranny speed sensor out, but it will make your speedo not work, i wouldnt reccomend it, and i thought they topped out at around 109?


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

could be the 17s might throw the spedo off but i buried the needle past 110 then it shut off but possibly the rims throwing it off would one of the $100 computers that you piggy back in help this or help anyhtign for the cost?


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

slideways240sx said:


> could be the 17s might throw the spedo off but i buried the needle past 110 then it shut off but possibly the rims throwing it off would one of the $100 computers that you piggy back in help this or help anyhtign for the cost?


i really dont know about piggy backs, i know on www.tamparacing.com the nissan section talks a lot about the piggy back systems, i love living in tampa  the guy makes the system to your specs, cheaper than JWT, but i really have no experience with them


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

ok well so my list goes like this

Clean tb
Header
Air intake
Under drive pullys?
what about cams?
id liek to find a turbo but heard there not made for the 91 style 240s

and for suspension you want it stiff right?
so..
Replace ball joints + tie rods
some sort of springs + a drop
strut tower bar

ive been reading through things for about 3 days and this is the information ive come up with you been alot of help thanks,
Kevin


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

Cams can be found at pdm.com. The dohc KA is basicly the same from 91-98 there are turbo kits for it. I believe in the ******** fourms there is a whole section for KA turbos.


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

ok cool thanks tons guys so a 95+ turbo would fit right up then correct? :cheers:


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

slideways240sx said:


> ok cool thanks tons guys so a 95+ turbo would fit right up then correct? :cheers:


i am not sure about the specifics on it ******** has stuff on it


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> the intake wont do much, only make it louder, personally, i would leave the engine alone for now, unless you wanna do a UR underdrive system, and maybe headers, and as far as headers go, hotshot is the best, and most expensive, but definately clean the butterfly, i took come carb cleaner, and sprayed it on there, rubbed it off with my fingers, and it helps a lot, it helps it breathe easier, and the engine since its a 91 will be a KA24DE a dual overhead cam 2.4L inline 4.


 this is correct but there are a few 91 240sx's with ka24e's in them because of an overstock by nissan(FRIGGIN RETARDS) just so you'll know


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> other than getting an ECU re tune, you can always take the tranny speed sensor out, but it will make your speedo not work, i wouldnt reccomend it, and i thought they topped out at around 109?


 118 i do belive


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

sunnydet90 said:


> 118 i do belive


My 89 would cut out almost exactly at 115


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

All you have to do is cut the third tranny wire. Nissan makes shit like this easy. Governors fucking frighten me.


----------



## Nik33615 (Aug 3, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> All you have to do is cut the third tranny wire. Nissan makes shit like this easy. Governors fucking frighten me.


I don't like the governers either but im not sure cutting the trans. sensor wires will always work I have heard other people say disconnect those to get around the limiter but I also read on the 240sx.org forum that some guy tried that, took his car to the track and almost got creamed when the limiter "unexpectedly" cut in while he was in third. This seems terribly dangerous if you need to accelerate and your car dies. I also read that there is a wire to the computer you can cut. This wire supposedly runs between the speedo and the computer. It isn't supposed to affect the operation of the speedo. It's just supposed to be "telling" the computer how fast your going. I apologize for telling you this and not being able to tell you the color of the wire or anything more specific about how to do what I said, also I have never tried this myself I only read about it on another forum a LOOOOONG time ago so I can't even guarantee that all this is true. wow that was alot of typing :givebeer:


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

Nik33615 said:


> I don't like the governers either but im not sure cutting the trans. sensor wires will always work I have heard other people say disconnect those to get around the limiter but I also read on the 240sx.org forum that some guy tried that, took his car to the track and almost got creamed when the limiter "unexpectedly" cut in while he was in third. This seems terribly dangerous if you need to accelerate and your car dies. I also read that there is a wire to the computer you can cut. This wire supposedly runs between the speedo and the computer. It isn't supposed to affect the operation of the speedo. It's just supposed to be "telling" the computer how fast your going. I apologize for telling you this and not being able to tell you the color of the wire or anything more specific about how to do what I said, also I have never tried this myself I only read about it on another forum a LOOOOONG time ago so I can't even guarantee that all this is true. wow that was alot of typing :givebeer:


Yeah, that's what the third wire is. It goes from the speedo to the ECU. I wouldn't cut the transmission sensor wires themselves... I think www.srswap.com has details about it in their wiring guide. I know I saw it somewhere...


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

once again guys thanks for all the info im soakin it up like a sponge keep i coming hahaha does anyone know the weight of one of these cars offhand? it would help a little of my bench racing


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

Something wants to make me say that your car weights around 2800 but don't quote me that could be horibbly off. Anyways as for your suspension i would sugest purchacesing some coilovers the adjustability of them is great plus they will be alot stiffer than just buying lowering spring, Personaly I ahve some Tein HA's and they work great for me plus I belive there capable of being used with the EDFC,you really only need to replace the Tie rods if yours a warn out purchasesing aftermarket ones don't make enough of adiffrence to justify the price I find your stock ones do judt fine till you need to replace them or you got some money to spare, strut tower bars are a great thing to have to stiffen up the car so there a good thing to buy. As for the motor if your planing on Turboing it porbably would just be a waste of money to purchase things like intake and what not since this will all become usless when you turbo it. If your gona buy parts before your turbo buy some light weight gears or sumething I dunno. Anyways as for the govenor I've heard of people using the ECU's of of 240 AUTO's my car used to be an Auto and they don't have goveners when I did my 5 spd swap I coudls till go 180km+ I can wrap that sucker around :thumbup: lol but yah I dunno look inot that maybe who knows I've also hear dits a bad idea bbecause the autos a 4 spd and standards a 5spd but so far I a haveint noticed any problems. If your wanting to Drift buy some coilover and do a bit of weight reduction. personaly I don't liek the striped look so what I did was park my car for a couple days took out the seat and center consol took out all the carpet and scrapt ALL the sound detnour out then put my carpet, consol,and seatrs back into the car so it looks stock since I have a convertible I have a trunk but I never use it so in there I stripped everything out down to the metal. if you buy coilovers and do a bit of weight reduciton you will be able to drift (sorta) your going to need mroe power to do it like you see on D1 lol but you will be able to start to ge the feel for things and when you have the power to drift you will know a bit more about what your doing. Just remeber don;t ever drift before you can drift Learn about understeer and thnigs like that so you don't end up on a curb or wraped around a pole. Don't ever exced your capabilites and ignor your freinds when they say "come on just one more" when our done be done over doing yourself can end you into a curb. But ya anyways wow that was a novel I hope something int here helped and yah :cool


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

man that was alot of typeing i'm tired now and am going to bed lol :asleep:


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

where can i find this ********? or info on puttin a 95+ turbo on my 91 im looked into the sr20 swap and its way way more than i want to get into with this car i just want to have some fun with it over the summer ans see where it goes form there


----------



## kellen_wynn (Jul 25, 2004)

*Dont steal my plan!*

You know if I had a 240, which I do, I wouldn't waste my money on a header. Modding a car is a lot like buying a firearm. You want a gun that is versitile but specializes or used for one purpose. If you want some serious speed you might drop on a turbo or get an SR20DET engine. I would for sure get the cold air because despite the hp gains ALL cars should have better airflow. Even your grandma's pinto. It gives you better gas miles and makes your car love you more. I would skip the header and weld up a high flow cat w/ free flow pipes + muffler. Scare your neighbors' cat! Then put the engine aside with the occasional upgrade. Keep boost in mind. Example; upgrade the fuel delivery, ecu, etc. Focus a bunch on Suspens! If you drift part-time, like me, you dont need coilovers. Get some KYB adjustables or something similar w/ some ebiachs springs. Change those bushings too. Slap on some sway bars. Slap your girlfriend. Get an VLSD or better. Always get better rims and tires! Keep saving your cash for boost. But first above all keep that engine maintained. If its old and rusty like my 92 think about setting aside a rainy day fund for a rebuild or newer engine. I'm trying to keep my options open. I'm gathering all my components together so I can slap it all on a new engine.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

drop top i think your car being a conv. is 2800lbs most s13's are lighter. this is the link for nico http://********.com


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

kellen_wynn said:


> You know if I had a 240, which I do, I wouldn't waste my money on a header. Modding a car is a lot like buying a firearm. You want a gun that is versitile but specializes or used for one purpose.


Did he just compare 240SX's to firearms? *******! Lol, just kidding buddy. 2800 is pretty light. I've shaved a ton of weight from my car with random crap like pulling the A/C and A/C fan and all hoses, removing power steering, removing the spoiler AIV, etc. The A/C crap weighed over 40 pounds itself. I think if you remove insulation, you can drop 15 pounds as well. Other than that, you can take out your back seat and spare tire, which are both arguably functional. I wouldn't want to blast a tire without having a spare, and my girlfriend and I "use" that back seat. Buckety!
Well, I would give you highly subjective advice on what to do with your car, but first you need to tell me what you want to do with your car (drag?) and how much you want to shell out. I think you do a KA-T for like $1500 finished project, but that's if you're really cheap, as I am. Projects always end up costing more than you think, by my experience. 
ANYWAYS, future projects aside, I'd invest in the cheap stuff for now. When I bought my 240, I didn't have it a full day before there was an intake and a big (not ricey can style, dual 3") muffler. These two were pretty cheap. I recommend a CAI ASAP. It's a cheap mod, and it makes your car more fun to drive, with the cool _whoosh_ sound. Consider it a foretase of the awesome digestive noises that a turbo motor puts out!
Ugh, I'm typing too much. I hope you're not innundated with too much to think about. Well, get back to us on what your budget/goals are. 
Hope I can help, 
Brian C.


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

240droptop said:


> Don't ever exced your capabilites and ignor your freinds when they say "come on just one more" when our done be done over doing yourself can end you into a curb. :cool


Lol, that brings to mind vivid images of my friend's 1G DSM, after understeering into a curb at 110kmph. Yikes!


----------



## slideways240sx (Feb 19, 2005)

i want to set my car up for kinda an all around street performer not to much anyhting into one area casue i like to drive all styles. mainly drag+drifting, the car already has a 2.5" exhaust with the cat removed and focal f5s 17s with 215/40/17 tires so i think im set on rims and tires


----------



## 240droptop (Nov 28, 2004)

zlr101 said:


> drop top i think your car being a conv. is 2800lbs most s13's are lighter. this is the link for nico http://********.com


acutaly last time I weighed my car I was over 3000 but I started doing weight reduciton and have brought that number down a bit


----------

